# Urban logging, Chicago style.



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I got an e-mail from a guy asking about this oak tree. 4' at the base (and from my estimation, 40' of log ) that he is looking to get from a yard. I asked him to join us here, not sure if he is into forums ? This is going to be a major undertaking, the tree is locked in by buildings and power lines. Definitely a crane job. I am waiting to hear what the tree services quoted . He is looking to buy the logs to help the homeowner pay part of the removal costs. I will keep you updated. I think he is looking for woodworkers in the Chicago area to split the wood with (unless he needs 2500 bft of oak :laughing. More when I find out more myself.

Sure looks like a beauty...too bad it is not out in the open some place where it could be felled easier.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Crane = $125 hr. 3 hour minimum (more in Chi land I am sure). A crane is the least of the cost. Whenever I used a crane in my dock building the customers would not balk at the final bill because they think cranes are expensive, but for what they do they are cheap cheap cheap.

The big money is the tree service itself. They take a big risk everytime they do a job like this. Anything can go wrong even in the best of conditions and with proper planning. And to do it right they have to charge more than a fly-by-nighter.


Crane fee
Labor
Workers Compensation
Employee Benefits
Liability Insurance
Indemnity Bond also in some areas
Permits
Dump Fees (substantial in areas like Chi-land especially if the mob gets a cut too) :huh:
Overhead and expense (office)
Machinery maintenance or leasing
Federal taxes
State Taxes
Self-Employment Taxes
Property/School taxes
Vehicle
Advertising Expenses
Local Charity and Donations
I'm sure I am leaving off a dozen other actual expenses. So what do you think the bid will be if from a bonafide legitimate tree service? $4500 - $7500?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> So what do you think the bid will be if from a bonafide legitimate tree service?


I told my wife when I opened the mail and showed her the pictures "That there is a $5K job" ? I have not heard back from the guy. 
One of my buddies who runs a small tree service told me the first $750 he makes each day goes to expenses (insurances being a big chunk of that, his equipment overhead is relatively low for that kinda business) After he makes $750 he can start paying himself :blink:.
That is down here in central Illinois, you're right about Chicago I could only imagine there are more expenses, more people have their hand in a guys pocket.

I might have made the fella mad. I told him 3 burr oak logs 36" x 8' loaded on a trailer are worth $400 +/- total (if they are good ones).


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I got a follow up e-mail from the Chicago urban logger. He said the tree was lighting stuck in the top (visible in one of the pictures) and the falling limbs did some damage to the homeowners and neighbors roofs and a fence.

Cool thing there is a vacant lot across the street they have permission to mill the logs on once it is down (boy won't that draw a crowd :laughing.

Cost of removal was quoted at $5000 (lucky guess on my end).

He is planning to proceed I think, given he gets a portable sawyer on board and a couple guys to divvy the wood with.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

well the limbs are chooped down first????

surely lighter coming down ...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

stuart said:


> surely lighter coming down ...


To put it perspective a 36" X 10' section of bur oak weighs right at 4500 lbs. So if there is 40' worth usable logs...that is 9 tons. Limbs and all there is _easy_ 25,000-30,000 lbs of wood in that tree.


----------



## lopez59 (Sep 11, 2008)

What ever happened to this project?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

lopez59 said:


> What ever happened to this project?


I don't know. People contact me, ask advice which I give freely some keep in touch some do not. I never heard back from this fellow after the fact.


----------

